# Night City Landscapes



## Del1

Here is  preview : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Download from : Awesome Pictures - Home


----------



## Mersad

Wonderful. Love the colors in the second one.


----------



## den9

awesome reflection


----------



## bigtwinky

great reflection on the second... why did you chose to cut the reflection a bit / not have the horizon centered?


----------



## B Kennedy

Nice pics!  The second is my favorite, and i agree with bigtwinky.  I can't believe you cut off the reflection in the water.  I think the symmetry of the picture could have been insane had you got the tops of both buildings and centered the horizon.  With that being said, still a great shot, maybe zooming in to balance off the picture may add another dimension to it?


----------



## manaheim

Pretty decent but watch your horizons, and yeah... try not to cut out key bits.  Also watch you don't dead-center your horizon unintentionally.


----------



## sbunting108

I love the reflection in the second photograph


----------



## LaFoto

The reflection in the second my be impressive, but a big damper is the fact that the reflection of the tallest building with the green top was cut off. So sorry to say so, but that little fact throws the photo into the "good attempt, but"-folder.


----------



## Buckster

I could be wrong of course, but the reflection that's so fetching appears to be a photoshopped reflection, so the clipped off building top is easy to fix.


----------

